# Cause of recent unrest in Jeruselum



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2015)

> The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples



Photos of the day - October 16, 2015

MORE encroachment by occupiers. Quelle surprise..... NOT!!!


----------



## pismoe (Oct 18, 2015)

the pali muslims  just need jobs , nothing to do with their 1400 years of Jew and Christian and other religious hatred ehh DOT ??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, boot the Muslim occupiers.
I hear there's room in Syria.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 18, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> ...


That would be a seemingly place for the ones who do not desire to live in peace.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2015)

pismoe said:


> the pali muslims  just need jobs , nothing to do with their 1400 years of Jew and Christian and other religious hatred ehh DOT ??


try reading the quoted text before typing. You're welcome.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bulldoze the mosque already.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 18, 2015)

don't care what the text says and I did scan it Dot .   Thing is that the troubles stem from 1400 years of hate aimed at Jews and other religions that muslims want to be 'dhimmis' to muslims Dot .  I mean hey , belive 'bs' if you like but I don't even consider this kind of 'bs' as being anything other than 'bs' Dot !!.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2015)

pismoe said:


> don't care what the text says and I did scan it Dot .   Thing is that the troubles stem from 1400 years of hate aimed at Jews and other religions that muslims want to be 'dhimmis' to muslims Dot .  I mean hey , belive 'bs' if you like but I don't even consider this kind of 'bs' as being anything other than 'bs' Dot !!.


then why you take the time to post shit stain?!!!  

If you don't take the time to read the OP then shut it   Pretty simple.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 18, 2015)

hey I don't agree with your 'bs' and spin Dot !!


----------



## pismoe (Oct 18, 2015)

like has been said , get the bulldozers running Dot .


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"ENCROACHMENT"


----------



## browsing deer (Oct 18, 2015)

he closed the mosque to people who were desecrating it.  low lifes wearing shoes in the mosque and carting in rocks  and fire bombs


----------



## aris2chat (Oct 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and Palestinians are claiming the wall belongs to them and will take it back from the jews.


----------



## browsing deer (Oct 18, 2015)

Anything and everything belongs to the muslims in their twisted view.


----------



## theliq (Oct 18, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Anything and everything belongs to the muslims in their twisted view.


HOW STRANGE,considering the Jews say the same......................Look be honest,why don't you Zionist Arsehole's say what you really think,and have done and doing....Trying to ERADICATE the Palestinian People.Then we all know what we have to do to prevent this...DON'T WE.


----------



## theliq (Oct 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Anything and everything belongs to the muslims in their twisted view.
> ...


You Zionist are a HATEFUL MOB.........trouble is you HATE everyone including NON ZIONIST Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Anything and everything belongs to the muslims in their twisted view.
> ...






And why don't you islamonazi morons just admit that the verses in the koran and the hadiths are correct and you want to eliminate everyone that is mot your flavour of muslim


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...








 You don't even know what Zionism really stands for, you just hate all the Jews


----------



## Humanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Really Phoney...

You need to stop that "what zionism stands for" BS...

You really are not the only person on this planet who knows what zionism is....

And please don't start asking for definitions AGAIN... You already had them...

Get over it, you are not "Yorkshire Supremacist"!


----------



## Humanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



Because you have to rely on badly translated verses you really have NO idea what is written Phoney!

Nothing more than zionut propaganda!


----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Anything and everything belongs to the muslims in their twisted view.
> ...


How is it that the Joooooooos are trying to ERADICATE (<------ note the use of capital letters for dramatic affect), the Pali squatters when the Joooooooos have returned land to the Pal'istanian welfare cheats in exchange for peace?

Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2015)

I figured out what's going on w/pismoe, he's not playing w/a full deck

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 As I keep saying to you your use of the term Zionist is RACIST and out of context. You don't understand one iota what a Zionist is, so project your view of an islamonazi terrorist into the term.

 And I have not had your personal definition of the term Zionist, you refuse to give it as it will out you as the RACIST ISLAMONAZI STOOGE  that you are.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Wrong again as I rely on official translations that show exactly what was originally said in the 7C. And they say that islam is based around mass murder, theft, rape and violence.

 Or are you putting yourself up as an Arabic speaker that can decipher the meaning of the koran


----------



## Humanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



For the love of god... 

Why can you not get it into your thick head Phoney...

You cannot be racist against a political organisation... It is NOT a fucking race... It's a political organisation!

When you stop banging your kindergarten drum come back for a proper conversation will you!


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







It is based on race, and the links you provided elsewhere showed that the Jews are a distinct race.

 SO YOU ARE A RACIST ISLAMONAZI STOOGE


----------



## Humanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



ZIONUT ASSHOLE....

Please provide an unbiased link that shows that zionism is NOT a political organisation, that Jews are a distinct race...

I can't wait! ;-)

You will be shown exactly what a zionut you are Phoney...

Bring it on!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Zionism not political. WTF are you shooting up with?


----------



## Humanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


 Really?

So, in your opinion, what is zionism?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Humanity    Zionism is Jews wanting a homeland for themselves. Basically to re-establish their original homeland. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




It was not the original homeland of the Europeans, Jews or otherwise.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


O yesit twas.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 19, 2015)

*"Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"*

"Though the finding may seem intuitive, it contradicts the notion that European Jews mostly descend from people who left Israel and the Middle East around 2,000 years ago. "

Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *"Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"*
> 
> "Though the finding may seem intuitive, it contradicts the notion that European Jews mostly descend from people who left Israel and the Middle East around 2,000 years ago. "
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European


And?


----------



## montelatici (Oct 19, 2015)

And, the indigenous people of Palestine should not have been evicted from the area to make room for European colonists, particularly in the post-colonial age.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> And, the indigenous people of Palestine should not have been evicted from the area to make room for European colonists, particularly in the post-colonial age.


There are no indigenous Palestinians. Check their surnames. They're either Egyptians, Syrians or Jordanians. True story.


----------



## Humanity (Oct 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Zionism is a political organisation representing Jews wanting a homelend... It is not possible to use the word zionism in a racist way...


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 When you provide a link to me stating the Zionism is just a political organisation.

 Now this should be good when he back pedals


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...







 He is so consumed by Jew hatred that he cant differentiate between Zionism being part of Judaism and Judaism being part of Zionism


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Then it is not possible to use the word ****** in a racist way is it ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Nor was it the original home of arab muslims who came from arabia originally. The clue is in their racial name ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *"Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"*
> 
> "Though the finding may seem intuitive, it contradicts the notion that European Jews mostly descend from people who left Israel and the Middle East around 2,000 years ago. "
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European








The islamonazi propaganda that all of todays Jews are descendants of just 4 women who lived somewhere in Europe. Now why aren't they all mental defectives if they are that closely interbred.  The author is not even involved in the study and is just a journalist


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 20, 2015)

pismoe said:


> don't care what the text says and I did scan it Dot .   Thing is that the troubles stem from 1400 years of hate aimed at Jews and other religions that muslims want to be 'dhimmis' to muslims Dot .  I mean hey , belive 'bs' if you like but I don't even consider this kind of 'bs' as being anything other than 'bs' Dot !!.


Israel drops a 2000 pound bomb in Gaza that wipes out an entire neighborhood and you think the hatred comes from some book?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > don't care what the text says and I did scan it Dot .   Thing is that the troubles stem from 1400 years of hate aimed at Jews and other religions that muslims want to be 'dhimmis' to muslims Dot .  I mean hey , belive 'bs' if you like but I don't even consider this kind of 'bs' as being anything other than 'bs' Dot !!.
> ...







 And the proof of this 2000 lb bomb will be produced when ?   All you have shown up to now if photoshopped pictures of smoke and flames.

 This is what an older 2000lb bomb could do







So imagine the latest technology and its impact


----------



## Humanity (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So what you are saying is that you CAN'T provide a link from an unbiased source  that zionism isn't a political organisation!

As proven by your answering a question with a question...

Typical zionut tactic when they have already backed themselves into a corner through their own stupidity!


----------



## Humanity (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Which word would that be then Phoney?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

When you provide a link to me stating the Zionism is just a political organisation.

Now this should be good when he back pedals


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 20, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 The one that negro's use as a term of endearment to each other


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> *"Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"*
> 
> "Though the finding may seem intuitive, it contradicts the notion that European Jews mostly descend from people who left Israel and the Middle East around 2,000 years ago. "
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European



Proved wrong so many times here it is getting old.


----------



## Humanity (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> When you provide a link to me stating the Zionism is just a political organisation.
> 
> Now this should be good when he back pedals



Yawn...

YIVO | Zionism and Zionist Parties


----------



## Humanity (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If you seriously cannot see the difference you really need either a) education b) therapy c) frontal lobotomy...

For you a combination of all 3 would still not help your dumbass, zionut, racist mind


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 20, 2015)

The real cause of the unrest is the fact that the Pals are being told that the Al Aqsa is in danger.  that is a pack of lies.



> When the Jordanian-Palestinian Jerusalem newspaper, _al-Quds_ reappeared in 1968, it noted with satisfaction that in Ramadan of that year 600 Muslims came to pray at al-Aqsa. In July 2015 during Ramadan, 47 years after al-Aqsa purported has been in danger under Israeli rule, it reported (along with Hamas media outlets) that 300,000 Muslims did so.



Link: Why the Status Quo on the Temple Mount Needs to Change - Op-Eds - Arutz Sheva

Also there are many things that Abbas has been saying that I find reprehensible. 



> The wave of violence that Israel now faces began with lies about the Temple Mount. [Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud] Abbas has continually accused Israel of trying to change the Status- Quo [of the Temple Mount]. Just two days ago he claimed that, quote “Israel intends to make Al-Aksa Jewish”. This is a deliberate and malicious lie.



This one gets me really going:



> Of course not. Instead, Mahmoud Abbas defended these rioters, and lit the spark which set our region ablaze. He declared, and I quote: “We welcome every drop of blood spilled in Jerusalem... With the help of Allah, every shaheed will be in heaven, and every wounded will get his reward … Al-Aqsa is ours, and the Church of the Holy Sepulcher is ours, everything is ours, all ours. They have no right to desecrate them with their filthy feet." I repeat, their filthy feet.



Link: Israel speaks to the UN Security Council

I do not think that most christians believe that the Church of the Holy Sepulcher belongs to the Palestinians whatsoever.  And just think if Israel said they didn't want arabs tromping around Israel with "their filthy feet".

Why do you pro pals keep you heads in the sand and keep promoting the lies?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > When you provide a link to me stating the Zionism is just a political organisation.
> ...






 And just what does this prove if you bother to read the link

 From your link


  Despite early hopes, the Odessa Committee *failed to create a mass political movement*. Handicapped by governmental restrictions and flustered by organizational difficulties and the opposition of more traditional Jewish leaders, its membership numbers never exceeded 5,000 in an empire that was home to more than 5 million Jews. Commenting on the organization’s lackluster performance in a letter to Leo Motzkin (1867–1933), Shemaryahu Levin (1867–1935) wrote, “The disappointment from its activities grows from day to day.”


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Once again you resort to misinformation and claims of mental health issues because you are unable to give a reasoned answer to points raised


----------



## Humanity (Oct 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


no misinformation in my response there Phoney...

You are a dumbass, zionut, racist...

That ain't no misinformation!


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




 And again you resort to misinformation because that is all you have left to play with after running out of Lies and half truths


----------



## Humanity (Oct 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Guess what Phoney...

You are a proven dumbass, zionut, racist...

How can that POSSIBLY be misinformation?

If you have nothing constructive to say stop trolling you fuckwit!


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Oct 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


????? What NO ANSWER


----------



## theliq (Oct 22, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> The real cause of the unrest is the fact that the Pals are being told that the Al Aqsa is in danger.  that is a pack of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we have to endure MAD MEN like Nut and Yarhoo for a start....................enough said methinks Teddy...steve


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...











And again you resort to misinformation because that is all you have left to play with after running out of Lies and half truths


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > The real cause of the unrest is the fact that the Pals are being told that the Al Aqsa is in danger.  that is a pack of lies.
> ...








 And you immaturity shows every time you post like this, no doubt you are sniggering like a 13 year old that saw a pair of knickers on a washing line.


----------



## theliq (Oct 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


If ONLY Pheo,If ONLY..........You got a Panty Fetish too Pheo....LOL..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Not really as I am normal, which is more than what you can say for yourself, made any little kids cry today ?


----------



## Humanity (Oct 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



"normal"?

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Compared to you yes I am more than normal, at least I can see that the video does not show a Lynching, a Lynch mob or someone getting kicked to death


----------



## Humanity (Oct 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are a fucking retard Phoney!

I have provided you with a dictionary definition of "lynching" yet you still bang your zionut drum and look like a complete idiot...

Your decision...

Enjoy it!

Does NOT make you "normal" you freak!


----------



## theliq (Oct 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What no sexual 13 year old pubescent  thoughts Pheo,never tempted to look up a girl you fancied skirt or to  gaze on her pubic bulge when she was wearing her sports briefs ...or admiring her developing breasts......or cracking a fat when glimpsing your teachers Double Bubble.....Come on Pheo,of course you did........nothing to be ashamed of,it's a natural healthy part of growing up..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 You can post as many definitions as you like, if they don't apply then they are false.

 Still trolling and spamming I see because you cant provide adult intelligent answers to points raised.

 Now where was the Lynch mob in the video and where was he kicked to death.  A clue the autopsy showed he died of gunshot wounds not lynching or beating.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 50+ years ago maybe, but not now unlike you who is getting his jollies being an armchair warrior that would disgrace himself if confronted by anyone from this board.


----------



## Humanity (Oct 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are a joke Phoney... TROLL!


----------



## theliq (Oct 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Sorry still an Adventurer Phoe,.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Is that a selfie ?

 Still waiting for a reply that shows a small amount of intelligence, instead of your usual immature efforts.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Not when you look at your logs on here, and see almost 24 hour coverage under the one screen name for 3 or 4 days at a time.


----------



## Humanity (Oct 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Ah the classic comment from "Paid Per Post Phoney"...

Good luck with that one Phoney!

With pages upon pages of posts from you over the course of a few hours...

If the zionut organisations aren't paying you the you are more of a imbecile than anyone could have expected!

Get your cut and get the F out.... Thats what you zionuts do isnt it?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 What are you rambling on about now, has your imam told you to sort it out yourself this time. I don't get paid unlike you, who is the one on pay per post.  Yes I answer posts over a few hours, I don't post constantly for 36 hours like some do.
 So now because I reply to your immature posts I am an imbecile, note once again the failed attempt at disinformation in the form of outright LIES. Isnt that the islamonazi/neomarxist way to take what you can while you can and then run for cover when things get a little warm.


----------



## theliq (Oct 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Maybe we can catch up next time I'm in the UK........just let me know Pheo....steve


----------



## Humanity (Oct 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



It's your quick witted repartee that keeps me coming back to the forum Phoney...


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Much more fun for us as well as we can laugh at your immature replies when you melt down.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> And, the indigenous people of Palestine should not have been evicted from the area to make room for European colonists, particularly in the post-colonial age.


That is what makes the occupation so untenable to the Palestinians


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total horseshit. One picture of some raghead throwing rocks with shit burning around him. It only shows that you Muslims are a stain on this planet. 

I think the Jews should take every one of you and put all Muslims out in the desert to fend for themselves. That's better than what Muslims are doing everywhere else to Jews and Christians.


----------



## theliq (Oct 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


 Considering I live in Australia,I can fly direct to Pakistan,if I had a Pakistani WIFE,.......You were being Racist because you mean't Muslim woman in that disgusting Zionist way.....you just cannot help yourself.

I think you are SEXUALY INADEQUATE.....................like a lot of Jewish Guys....something to do with the relationship with their mothers whilst growing up..............steve


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > And, the indigenous people of Palestine should not have been evicted from the area to make room for European colonists, particularly in the post-colonial age.
> ...








 How would you treat illegal immigrants and criminal trespassers then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

You cant be racist towards a multi ethnic religion, which is how you muslims get away with your racism. Wont they grant her a visa to stay because she is underage and it would be a criminal offence.   I have no problems being a complete man, and not a butchered half man that prefers boys to the real thing.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I'd ask the settlers to obey the law and go back to where they came from


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...






 And where would that be ?

 Then ask yourself where you came from and are you a settler and should you do what you demand of others.


----------



## theliq (Oct 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Silly Rebuke Pheo....very silly...steve.....


----------



## theliq (Oct 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > > The tension has been triggered in part by Palestinians' anger over what they see as increased Jewish encroachment on Jerusalem's al-Aqsa mosque compound, which is also revered by Jews as the location of two destroyed biblical Jewish temples
> ...


You know NO MUSLIMS,those you have shown do NOT REPRESENT Muslims at all.......ISIS was created by the USA you Idiot


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Total horseshit. One picture of some raghead throwing rocks with shit burning around him. It only shows that you Muslims are a stain on this planet.
> 
> I think the Jews should take every one of you and put all Muslims out in the desert to fend for themselves. That's better than what Muslims are doing everywhere else to Jews and Christians.


Is that your Final Solution?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I'd ask the settlers to obey the law and go back to where they came from


Why should they obey the law, when the IDF protects their murder of Palestinian's, by planting knives by the body.



In another extra-judicial killing,  they _*hand out sweets*_ in celebration of their murder of an innocent Palestinian.

_Eyewitnesses __told local media__ that Israeli settlers blocked the path of the ambulance and then distributed sweets to other settlers in apparent celebration.

Earlier in the day Palestinian residents of the area near Shuhada Street said they saw a group of settlers headed by Anat Cohen, a notorious extremist, distributing sweets to celebrate the killing of Qawasmi._​


----------



## theliq (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I'd ask the settlers to obey the law and go back to where they came from
> ...


IDF and Settlers......War Criminal Scum.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...





 It puts you Jew haters in your place as you are worse than the Jews you hate so much. You were not invited to migrate you just invaded and mass murdered the natives. Did I hit a nerve by pointing this out again and again, as your actions show that you are not concerned for the Palestinians just using them as a carrier for your Jew hatred


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...





 So did the US also create mo'mad who the likes of ISIS emulate, did the US create the koran and hadiths that command the muslims to act like ISIS. The muslims have been acting like this since the 7C and they will still be acting like this in the 27C. It is a true representation of islam and the muslims


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I'd ask the settlers to obey the law and go back to where they came from
> ...







 And why do your links always say " according to Palestinian sources "


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> IDF and Settlers......War Criminal Scum.


In Iraq, they called them *"drop weapons".*


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > IDF and Settlers......War Criminal Scum.
> ...







 And what do you call them in the US when you shoot a black boy in the back for fun ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And why do your links always say " according to Palestinian sources "
> ...





 Caught out in pushing Jew hatred again so you want to see the decent people kill themselves rather than be faced with the reality
 It is you that is the fraud as you well know, after all you push islamonazi propaganda and then get aggressive when shown that you are posting LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Total horseshit. One picture of some raghead throwing rocks with shit burning around him. It only shows that you Muslims are a stain on this planet.
> ...






 No it is a solution to a problem that the whole world has, and one that does not breach any human rights


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I'd ask the settlers to obey the law and go back to where they came from
> ...






 And we have all seen the videos of your fellow islamonazi's handing out sweets when 3000 innocent Americans were mass murdered in the Palestinian cause


----------



## theliq (Oct 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Idiot......I have never hated Jews,I have many Jewish friends.......I do not hate you...........but Settlers and others,Different strokes for different folks>>>>>>>I say what I mean and mean what I say.....it's called the truth


----------



## theliq (Oct 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nope,but the vaccum sic left by the US when they left Iraq allowed ISIS to fill the Sunni/Shia GAP.......I thought you we reasonably well read Pheo.....obviously I over estimated you....steve


----------



## theliq (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Total horseshit. One picture of some raghead throwing rocks with shit burning around him. It only shows that you Muslims are a stain on this planet.
> ...


Excellent Post Billo..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Why do you rabid racists always come out with but I have loads of Jewish/Indian/black/Asian friends as if knowing some proves that you are not a racist. If the settlers are Jews and you show any discrimination towards them then you are a RACIST. Have you heard the latest scientific study that proves Aussies only engage one third of their brain when talking, seems they knew you and based the study on your lack of brain activity


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





So you are saying that there are now 3 warring factions in islam  Suuni, Shia and IS. Which leader do the IS faction follow then ?

 You overestimate yourself all the time and that is why you end up being laughed at.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...






 You do realise the picture is of islamonazi scum mass murdering Christians so they can steal their land, wives and daughters.


----------



## theliq (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Settlers are Wannabee Jews,...............Aussie's only ENGAGE 33% of their brain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,shit I thought it was only 2% when dealing with Zionists like you...you see Pheo,No matter what the Zionists say,Aussie's lead the way,it's the order of the day,from your BOSS DJ, I Kingliq


----------



## theliq (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Sounds just like the Zionists Murdering Innocent Palestinians circa 1948 onwards...Yep I thought I was right...AND I AM.


----------



## theliq (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Yep.....Sunni v Shia and ISIS v Sunni,Shia,Christians,Jews,Janes,Hindu,and Muslims.............I over estimated your intelligence once again...keep up to speed Pheo,you are becoming somewhat Tedious...steve


----------



## theliq (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Trouble with you is,you have No friends,Whereas I do.......but keep trying with your Racist Rants Pheo,keep striving with you inaccurate HATE,it suits you


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Settlers are 100% Jews and you cant prove otherwise. But your RACISM is showing again


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 How about a link proving your claim then, that way we will see if you are right. OR IF YOU ARE A WALTER MITTY FANTASIST


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Not what you said dumbo is it , you said that IS filled the vacuum left by the US and were fighting against Sunni and Shia factions.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 7, 2015)

* The settlers are keeping an eye on the borders.  The Jewish settlers do not launch rockets from their borders and do not send out suicide bombers.

The Jewish Settlers also are not throwing rocks at and stabbing Muslims when They come in and out  - *( Across ) - of the Borders, passing into Israel.

The Jews love, respect and cherish and honor  all Peaceful Muslims  and Muslims are very welcome to work in Israel, raise families and Worship in their Own Islamic Temples.  There are even Muslims in Israel who are politicians.

Here is a List of Muslims in Israel who are politicians.
List of Arab members of the Knesset - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And also REMEMBER - The Jewish Settlers do not harm the Muslims who Come into and out of Israel - to Worship at the Temple Mount.  The Jewish Settlers do not stop.   -   Muslims who are traveling in and out of Israel, Peacefully moving across the Israeli  border and through security checks.

The Settlers are the best people for the Border.

Israel does not want an large population of Muslims along the Borders because once an attack begins, Israel is forced to kill Muslim Civilians along the on the Borders while defending themselves.   The Jewish Settler Population is the safest and easiest way to maintain safety for the Muslims in and out of Israels borders, while maintaining safety of Jews as well.*​


----------



## montelatici (Nov 7, 2015)

The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 7, 2015)

*       Just  70  years  ago  the Jews were Kicked out of Europe.  Their Possessions, Money, Families and Souls were Stolen from them and they were sent to Slavery and Death by the Europeans.

What makes You think that Europeans would allow them to return back to Europe.   ?

If they were not welcome back in Europe  then  -  -  after 6 Million of them were slaughtered, starved, tortured, raped and gassed.  What makes You think that they will be welcome back into Europe Now, After they have multiplied  by the for the last 70 years.

There are about 13-14 million Jews in the world • About 80% of them live in Israel and the United States.  

  there have always been Jews in Israel, since Abraham walked the Earth.  Nearly  -  4000 years ago.  And there is a RECORD, a GENEOLOGY, Many Artifacts of  Evidence that Jews had lived in Israel for 2000 years.

and after Christ there were Many, Many jews in Israel.  being Rounded up, Killed, chased and persecuted.   

You sound to me  - like a Catholic or a Muslim.*


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


How Right I was.....you see Pheo........you just can't mentally absorb the facts.....As Usual..steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> *       Just  70  years  ago  the Jews were Kicked out of Europe.  Their Possessions, Money, Families and Souls were Stolen from them and they were sent to Slavery and Death by the Europeans.
> 
> What makes You think that Europeans would allow them to return back to Europe.   ?
> 
> ...


Such inaccuracy really doesn't need my response............................Jews were blowin's the original peoples of this region were the Canaanites....who the Jews Exterminated,The Moabites whom the Jews Exterminated....so much for your post.


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.


and the US Monti


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You always want a link........my statement is common knowledge.......and the Jews know it.....but Wannabee Jews like you KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR.............Stop spewing Zionist Inspired Shit.....for once in your life.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.


Have you seen the news. The Muslims are currently invading Europe. In fact wherever there is Muslims there are riots demanding sharia law. Spain, Czechin, Africa, Germany, Holland, the US, etc. This isn't just a Jewish problem anymore. The Muslims are trying to conquer the planet.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.







 As Catholics need to go back to Rome where they came from, or are you a two faced hypocrite and racist POS that only wants this to work for the Jews.   Now when those 10,000 Jews leave what next, will you demand they go back to Saudi, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Yemen etc.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 So what branch of islam are the IS terrorists then ?    Can you answer this without resorting to your usual immature name calling and deflection because you cant answer the points raised.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *       Just  70  years  ago  the Jews were Kicked out of Europe.  Their Possessions, Money, Families and Souls were Stolen from them and they were sent to Slavery and Death by the Europeans.
> ...







 And then came along you muslims who decided to exterminate the Jews and Christians, and remove all traces of them. We see the same 7C mentality in action today with your current hero's IS destroying pre Islamic antiquities as they prove that islam is a false religion.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.
> ...







 And the M.E. were 90% of them were born, or do you just want to send them all to the mufti's gas chambers and have done with them.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Because you are known to be a LIAR of the first order, and when found out you deflect and derail. If as you say it was common knowledge then there would be millions of links to credible sites that supported your RACIST CLAIMS. Your refusal to provide just one shows that you have LIED again.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.
> ...






And the people are seeing this for what it is and are demanding action be taken. Most nations are struggling to cope as it is and will not be able to manage if muslim criminals flood in. Far too many are claiming to be Syrians when they cant understand a word spoken by Syrians, these are terrorist sleepers sent by the various terrorist groups to soften up the enemy. Time to lock down Europe and send them all back home because we will be at war with islam before next summer if we dont


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> don't care what the text says and I did scan it Dot .   Thing is that the troubles stem from 1400 years of hate aimed at Jews and other religions that muslims want to be 'dhimmis' to muslims Dot .  I mean hey , belive 'bs' if you like but I don't even consider this kind of 'bs' as being anything other than 'bs' Dot !!.


Jews and Arabs got along fine before the Zionists showed up.

So much for your 1400 year bullshit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> * The settlers are keeping an eye on the borders.  The Jewish settlers do not launch rockets from their borders and do not send out suicide bombers.
> 
> The Jewish Settlers also are not throwing rocks at and stabbing Muslims when They come in and out  - *( Across ) - of the Borders, passing into Israel.
> 
> ...


This is what your settlers do...






After deliberately hitting this Palestinian boy with a car, they stand around his bleeding body yelling,_* "Die! Die! Die!"*


_
Welcome to USMB!


----------



## montelatici (Nov 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.
> ...



The Muslims are indeed invading Europe as the European Jews invaded Palestine.  The Europeans have to prevent the Muslims from attempting to create a state of their own within Europe, or it will end up like a much larger Palestine/Israel problem.  As far as Muslims conquering the planet, well, hyperbole can be fun, but it is inaccurate.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > don't care what the text says and I did scan it Dot .   Thing is that the troubles stem from 1400 years of hate aimed at Jews and other religions that muslims want to be 'dhimmis' to muslims Dot .  I mean hey , belive 'bs' if you like but I don't even consider this kind of 'bs' as being anything other than 'bs' Dot !!.
> ...







 How many more times will you be shown that you don't know what you are talking about. We can start in 627 C.E. when mo'mad mass murdered one tribe of Jews in Medina and then ethnically cleansed another two. here is the map of these massacres for you again


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > * The settlers are keeping an eye on the borders.  The Jewish settlers do not launch rockets from their borders and do not send out suicide bombers.
> ...







 Unlike your Palestinian hero's who would have tenderised him some more before eating him


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 WRONG again freddy boy as the muslims are using force, violence and terrorism to take over the lands of Europe. And the people are opposing them with force and violence. The Jews were invited to migrate and settle in Palestine by the lands sovereign owners.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish settlers are just stealing land.  Jews need to go back to Europe, where they came from.
> ...


link?


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

*Yes - Sir  - 

The Jews were invited to migrate and settle in Palestine by the lands sovereign owners .  

The original Arab LANDOWNERS  who Lived in Israel  -   sold the Jews  their Lands,  for a fair, honest, agreeable price.    Every Piece of Land that had Arab Owners throughout Israel was bought at a Fair price.   -  

There were  very few percentage  of Jews living in Israel because Hitler used 20,000 Muslims to Hunt and eXterminate Jews throughout the Middle East.*


----------



## montelatici (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> *Yes - Sir  -
> 
> The Jews were invited to migrate and settle in Palestine by the lands sovereign owners .
> 
> ...



The Jews were not invited to Palestine by the Palestinians 

Why post nonsense and make a fool of yourself?  

n 1943 Jews owned less than 5% of the land in Palestine. From the Survey of Palestine Vol. 2

A Survey of Palestine Volume 2  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ NYU Wagner


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes - Sir  -
> ...


He said sovereign owners not squatters.


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Don't be so silly,much of this Terrorism was taught to the world in general by the Terrorist Zionists when they tried to Exterminate the Palestinians to grab all their LAND........yet you speak on here as if you have the Moral High Ground.....what a Slut you are.......Your M.H.Ground is the GUTTER. so Stop demeaning everyone who can clearly see through your BULLSHITERY........


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > * The settlers are keeping an eye on the borders.  The Jewish settlers do not launch rockets from their borders and do not send out suicide bombers.
> ...


These Settlers are Complete Filth......which in part makes Israel Filth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes - Sir  -
> ...



*The Jews were not invited to Palestine by the Palestinians*

You mean the Arabs who were hanging out there?

* Jews owned less than 5% of the land in Palestine.
*
The Arabs who lived there didn't own a lot of the land either.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. "In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."

Those who sold land included the mayors of Gaza, Jerusalem and Jaffa. As'ad elShuqeiri, a Muslim religious scholar and father of PLO chairman Ahmed Shuqeiri, took Jewish money for his land.

Even King Abdullah leased land to the Jews. In fact, many leaders of the Arab nationalist movement, including members of the Muslim Supreme Council, sold land to Jews.

My dear friends *Here is an online search for more INFO*.  Please *Click Here*

*If You do Your research,  You will find plenty   ( Plenty )  of evidence that shows that Your random assumptive *( One step Theology ) is not Correct.*

*The Facts show that the Jews made every attempt - To pay - every Arab Government agency and every single Arab -  who could be Found.   

Payment of Land, that had owners, was paid at 10 times the amount that they were worth.   ...  You simply have no Facts for Your Faith.  And probably no scriptures as well.
*


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


So much for your Map and ethnic cleansing......Firstly,let's take Moorish Spain....Cordoba,Granada,Spain's territory in Morrocco,Tetuan.........in these instances the Moors(Muslims) and Jews got on very well indeed,to the point that both peoples joined together to fight against the marauding CHRISTIANS...........NOT MUSLIMS.......the Barbaric Christians who drove out the Moors and Jews,slaughtered them that these city streets ran with Moorish and Jewish Blood.ERROR NUMBER ONE.

Palestine.......these wars were with the Ottomans, Muslims admittedly but not your average Muslim but a War like society "A Player" who were controlling an area from Bosnia,Armenia,Greece,The Holy Land,Syria etc.,They Slaughtered Muslims,Jews,Armenians,Kurds,Syrians etc,.relentlessly,ERROR TWO.

Your expansive claim through Morrocco,Saudi Arabia,Yemen,Iran,Iraq,is spurious to say the least,as so few Jews lived in these areas moreover most of these "Clans" were also killing each other to claim superiority over these land areas.ERROR NUMBER FOUR.

Your Hate Saturated Claims,basically have no validity because the people that have over the centuries, have eliminated more Jews than every other Religious Group have been the CHRISTIANS,from Spain,England,Europe,Russia and Special mention the Germans.

After 1948 most Arabic/Muslim, nations kicked the Jews out of their country (for obvious reasons,I need not explain)But they did NOT MURDER THEM

What you glaringly omitted to say that since 1920's the Zionists/Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians and the Murder of them is part of the course for this Evil Cult Organization...the ZIONISM

You see Pheonall,your attempt to dehumanize Muslims(and others who stand up and won't have a bar of your corrupt Zionism) is merely a continuance of this Evil Zionist Mantra...........and last but not least YOU YOURSELF PHEO ARE THE BIGGEST ERROR

The best thing I can do with your map<and would be the most fitting>>>>>>>>IS WIPE MY ASS WITH IT.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



* since 1920's the Zionists/Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians and the Murder of them is part of the course for this Evil Cult Organization...the ZIONISTS
*
So how many of these poor Arabs remain, after 95 years of attempted elimination?


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. "In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."
> 
> Those who sold land included the mayors of Gaza, Jerusalem and Jaffa. As'ad elShuqeiri, a Muslim religious scholar and father of PLO chairman Ahmed Shuqeiri, took Jewish money for his land.
> 
> ...


It WAS FROM A FUND SCOURCED from wealthy Jews by the terrorist organization the ZIONISTS


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

if Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians. Where is Your proof.  ?  Please.

There has never been such  a Statement made - by the Jewish Government.  *REMEMBER*

Jews allow Muslims to Have full freedoms in Israel and to join the political system if they are elected.  

What Proof do You have  that Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians.

*NONE*.   - There are plenty of statements made by Palestinians and thousands of Muslims throughout the Middle East, Who have Directly and Openly *DECLARED Their plan to Eliminate all Jews.

What statements have been made by Jews ?     jews are protecting themselves and winning the War.*


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Not as many as there.....COULD,SHOULD or WOULD HAVE BEEN..............Dickhead Zionazi aka Todd...good enough answer for you,look hear stop replying around the edges of a post,with such pathetic crap.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

*You simply have no Facts for Your Claims.*


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> if Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians. Where is Your proof.  ?  Please.
> 
> There has never been such  a Statement made - by the Jewish Government.  *REMEMBER*
> 
> ...


I have already told you what you are...........I look at the numbers of the DEAD AND MAIMED and Displaced Palestinians since 1940 onwards compare to DEAD AND MAIMED Israelis for a start,.....maybe you could give us all the figures,.....I will give you a start......Many more Palestinian Children ALONE have been SLAUGHTERED.......than that of the entire number of Jews AND their Mercenaries******NOTE MERCENARIES they have employed.


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

Question for the OP

where is Jeruselum?

never heard of it


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

*       From the Quran -  To the Muslim and Palestinian governments.   

We have a never Ending Plan / Goal and Prophecy Plan to Eliminate Jews. 

While You fail to provide a single statement in the Bible or by Jewish Officials for any Plan or Goal to Eliminate Anyone.                 eXcept for terrorists

You fail to prove anything - While I can Post Hundreds of Links and PROVEN STATEMENTS  -   and Quranic Verses .....  Calling for the Elimination of Jews.         You simply have no Proof.   I am sorry But You have Failed...................*


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

again

where the f**** is JERUSELUM???????????????


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2015)

skye said:


> again
> 
> where the f**** is JERUSELUM???????????????


Right outside of Pittsburgh.


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > again
> ...



Thats why I love you (((Hossfly)))


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > if Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians. Where is Your proof.  ?  Please.
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               maybe the 'palis' oughta smarten up Liq !!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You can't prove your stupid claim? I'm shocked!


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > again
> ...



you are the best.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey there  -  theliq.    Thanks For the Compliment.

*I am not The Lion of the Tribe Of Judah. I have Had this Lion Photo for  15  Years online now.*

*I have even Created My Personal Website .    If You wish You may Visit.* 

*Visit My Website Today    Click here*  Home Page


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

you there((( Hossfly)))

just to say ....hi...


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


If they wanted to eliminate them they could've done a much better job of it by actually shooting them down in the streets. Israel has shown huge restraint towards the Palestinians. If I was in charge more of them would've been killed then has been.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > if Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians. Where is Your proof.  ?  Please.
> ...


It's not Israels fault the Palestinians are bad shots.
It's also not Israels fault that the Islamists hide behind civilians when they attack.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > if Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians. Where is Your proof.  ?  Please.
> ...



*......Many more Palestinian Children ALONE have been SLAUGHTERED.......
*
Arabs like to hide behind kids. It doesn't help, they still lose.


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Have They!!!!!!!.......most disagree


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Most what? Most rag heads?


----------



## theliq (Nov 8, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Don't be,because I can


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



They're evil. Are you evil too?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You can prove that the Israeli's are trying to eliminate the "Palestinians", while allowing millions more to be born and live in the area? That's funny.
Did you bump your head really hard lately? Or have you always been stupid?


----------



## theliq (Nov 9, 2015)

pismoe said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Jacketofroses said:
> ...


Like the Jews the Palestinians have and will Survive..I find it most odd that some Jews claim that all that the Jews have inflicted on the Palestinians is of the Palestinians making!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..Slaughter,Attempted Elimination,Murder,Forced in to Exile,Stealing of the Palestinians Land,Demonizing,Destruction of Homes,Villages and Towns..Daily Intimidation and Threats to Children and Women in particular..........Yep some Arabs have threatened to eliminate Jews but idle threats are not what the Jews have actually DONE already......which is as I have said....Eliminate the Palestinians.

For the Jews to do to the Palestinians what was done to them over the centuries by Christians,Russia,Spain,Germany only illuminates how debase some,note some, Jews/Zionist Filth really ARE....Whatever did the Palestinians compared to others EVER DO TO YOU,than live in harmony.

Your INANE one liner "Maybe the "Palis"(Your derogatory Term) oughta smarten up Liq" shows how insincere your comments are,your forefathers would be totally ashamed of how some of you Jews have turned out.

You will all whimper a response ............the trouble is and the fact is...That some of you are just Horrible People.....like the ISIS Trash prevailing the world at the moment.

Many of you dislike what I say.......because you cannot mentally cope with who and what you are,you find my piquant statements difficult,and therein lies the difference between us.

Why dont you Spineless,Gutless Zionists.......Just admit you want to Eliminate the Palestinian People.............In the end You Will Destroy Yourselves. Best of Luck...............Keep Pissing.


----------



## theliq (Nov 9, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You throw them out if you could.....Idiot


----------



## theliq (Nov 9, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


To you of course, no doubt....but to anyone with an IQ over 40..........I would be the reverse of course.................


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> *Yes - Sir  -
> 
> The Jews were invited to migrate and settle in Palestine by the lands sovereign owners .
> 
> ...







 Not arab owners but Ottoman owners, there is a difference. That was why the Ottomans refused to allow the arab's to own the land


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes - Sir  -
> ...







 Because they were never the sovereign owners, they were just squatters on first Ottoman land and then LoN land.

 It is you posting the nonsense when you claim that arab muslims owned the land when it was Ottoman absentee landlords that held title.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Deflecting and trolling again because you cant answer the questions without making an even bigger fool of yourself.  Read your koran and see that it details how to terrorise your enemies so that only islam will prevail


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. "In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."
> 
> Those who sold land included the mayors of Gaza, Jerusalem and Jaffa. As'ad elShuqeiri, a Muslim religious scholar and father of PLO chairman Ahmed Shuqeiri, took Jewish money for his land.
> 
> ...


Tell that to the Arab residents of Deir Yessin.

Or the over 700,000 Arabs driven from their land by Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 Is that why there are so many reports of Islamic massacres of Jews, and why the dhimmi laws were enforced so the Jews could not defend themselves. You do know the dhimmi laws don't you that kept the Jews in abject slavery and banned them from owning any weapons. This meant that they were poof fighters in battle as they never trained for war, and the muslims put them in first to weaken the enemy.

The muslims have systematically mass murdered everyone that refused to convert to islam, which is how islam grew so big. And they are still doing it today when you look at central Africa and Europe


 How about a link from an unbiased source showing that the Zionists ( don't forget that there are more non Jewish Zionists living in the world than live in Israel ) are trying to eliminate the "Palestinians" ( call them what they are arab muslim terrorists ) when their numbers are rising faster than could be achieved by normal means.

 We can tell when you have been proven wrong you resort to immature and offensive name calling and LYING


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. "In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."
> ...






 Which is what upsets you the most, as the Jews rallied to help their fellow Jews buy the land. You muslims just turn your backs on your fellow man and go your own way.

 Now how about a link to your claim from an unbiased source, or will you be like the rest and ignore these requests. I have asked you 37 times for links and all we see is abuse and immature rants of " it is common knowledge".


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 So an increase of 130% is not enough for you, maybe we should ship them all to Australia and let them take over there ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > if Jews have attempted to Eliminate the Palestinians. Where is Your proof.  ?  Please.
> ...






 I have and posted them and the numbers are as equal for both sides as you could ever get.   You forget that more Palestinians were mass murdered in one month by Jordan that Israel has killed in 67 Years of constant war. A war started by the Palestinians when they invaded in 1947 and tried to wipe the Jews out


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were paying exorbitant prices to wealthy landowners for small tracts of arid land. "In 1944, Jews paid between $1,000 and $1,100 per acre in Palestine, mostly for arid or semiarid land; in the same year, rich black soil in Iowa was selling for about $110 per acre."
> ...







Do you mean the 50,000 terrorists evicted by Israel in 1948-1949, the rest have been shown to have left on the commands of the arab league armies


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2015)

Let all the Israelis know the bastard state of Israel is about to end, allow them all to move to American, then no more violence.
Would America welcome them?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> *       From the Quran -  To the Muslim and Palestinian governments.
> 
> We have a never Ending Plan / Goal and Prophecy Plan to Eliminate Jews.
> 
> ...


You got to be kidding me?

_‘*We shall try to spirit the penniless [Arab] population across the border* by procuring employment for it in transit countries, while denying it employment in our own country... Both the process of expropriation and the *removal of the poor *must be carried out discreetly and circumspectly’
- *Theodore Herzl, the founder of Zionism*

‘after we become a strong force, as a result of the creation of a state, we shall abolish partition and *expand into the whole of Palestine’*.
- *David Ben-Gurion* (1938)

'Jerusalem was and will forever be our capital. *Eretz Israel (the land of Israel) will be restored to the people of Israel, All of it*. And forever.” 
- *Menachem Begin* (1948)
_​Don't give me this shit about not wanting to wipe out the Pals, that was the plan from the beginning.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Then why haven't you done so the last 100 times of asking for the same evidence ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Let all the Israelis know the bastard state of Israel is about to end, allow them all to move to American, then no more violence.
> Would America welcome them?






And how will the state of Isreal end when it is enshrined in International law as the Jewish state. The people may be killed but the name will live on for ever as Israel. Will the arab muslims welcome being called Jews do you think, and then not allowed to be part of the U.N. because the U.N charter forbids it.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *       From the Quran -  To the Muslim and Palestinian governments.
> ...






 And from which site did you garner this information, remembering that if a site is biased to begin with then its material is bound to be biased or false.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



The Israeli's can't throw out all their pesky Arabs? Why not?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yes, morons who support the murderous ideology of radical Islam are evil.


----------



## seaofnails (May 9, 2018)

Hi.
The Arab Muslims had just spent majority of the  WW ll event siding with Adolf Hitler  as the Arab Muslim Organization Religion helped murder thousands of Jews and others in the region in order to win victory for Hitler.

*The Arab Muslim Organization Religion was promised many rewards and many things from the Germans and Nazis and Italians.*

When the Arab Muslim Organization Religion lost the war they could never accept Jews returning back home.  They were eXpecting gifts, land, riches and slaves.      The Jews paid the Arab Muslim Organization Religion a fair price for the land in Israel which the Arab Muslim Organization Religion willingly sold. 

Now  - Suddenly the Arab Muslim Organization Religion demands that they have a spiritual right to the land that Abraham lived on.    There is no one on earth who are known to be related to Abraham eXcept for the Jews alone.    There are no Ishmaelite alive today and not a single Muslim on earth has a shred of any evidence that He is related to Ishmael.

* A Prophecy, Revelation and Spiritual Claim from The Father Mohammad is not proo*f.


----------



## theliq (May 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Jacketofroses said:
> ...


yawn


----------



## theliq (May 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so are the zionist cultist trash


----------



## theliq (May 10, 2018)

skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


he is by far,but i do love Hoss but worry about his sexual addiction he has for HILLARY....I have tried every thing to curb this malaise of his


----------



## theliq (May 10, 2018)

seaofnails said:


> Hi.
> The Arab Muslims had just spent majority of the  WW ll event siding with Adolf Hitler  as the Arab Muslim Organization Religion helped murder thousands of Jews and others in the region in order to win victory for Hitler.
> 
> *The Arab Muslim Organization Religion was promised many rewards and many things from the Germans and Nazis and Italians.*
> ...


ORIGINALLY.... ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW AT ALL...so what was his background and religion,steve


----------



## theliq (May 10, 2018)

Jacketofroses said:


> Hey there  -  theliq.    Thanks For the Compliment.
> 
> *I am not The Lion of the Tribe Of Judah. I have Had this Lion Photo for  15  Years online now.*
> 
> ...


i did and it is as battey as you r


----------



## seaofnails (May 11, 2018)

Abraham was born from a family who lived in ancient Syria.  They were Ancient Syrians
Abraham's father and brothers were Ancient Syrians.

Deu 26:4  And the priest shall take the basket out of thine hand, and set it down before the altar of the LORD thy God.   Deu 26:5  And thou shalt speak and say before the LORD thy God,  A Syrian ready to perish was my father, and he went down into Egypt, and sojourned there with a few, and became there a nation.

Gen_25:20  And Isaac was forty years old when he took Rebekah to wife, the daughter of Bethuel The Syrian of Padanaram, the sister to Laban the Syrian.
   Sarah and Abraham was brother and sister    { Possibly from a polygamy marriage.

God commanded Abraham to separate and remove Himself from His Family and relatives and to move away.    Gen 12:1  Now the LORD had said unto Abram, Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and from thy father's house, unto a land that I will shew thee:
Abrahams workers and servants also had problems with arguments and disputes about the property and land concerning the livestock with the workers and servants hired by Abrahams Syrian uncle.
Abraham and Sarah were brother and sister and lived in an Incestuous marriage  -  As  INCEST was not against the Law and Order of God at that time.  I*n fact,   INCEST was Gods original perfect plan for marriage.    Adam and Eve were even closer than brother and sister. They were genetically closer related in their  DNA  than **even  *brother and sister*.*  With Adam and Eve, it was a DNA clone duplicate of one another  - wherein God formed Eve from the very BONE of Adam.  Gen_2:23  And Adam said, This is now bone of my bones, and flesh of my flesh: she shall be called Woman because she was taken out of Man.

Even Polygamy was Gods perfect marriage plan that God gave orders of how Polygamy was to be lived and practiced with no divorce.  But this has been abandoned by mankind and perverted and turned into an orgy culture as well,. Adultery, and fornication and other seXual practices that man and woman have corrupted the DNA and destroyed important genetic codes, abandoning the Polygamy Marriage plan of God and created an orgy plan of Protestant and Catholic and Islamic and even Judaism marriage and perverted their DNA and spread diseases and plagues that can never be cured,.


----------



## seaofnails (Jan 4, 2019)

Abraham was born from a family who lived in ancient Syria. They were Ancient Syrians.

Abraham's father and brothers were Ancient *Syrians*.

Deu 26:4 And the priest shall take the basket out of thine hand, and set it down before the altar of the LORD thy God.Deu 26:5 And thou shalt speak and say before the LORD thy God, A Syrian ready to perish was my father, and he went down into Egypt, and sojourned there with a few, and became there a nation.
Gen_25:20 And Isaac was forty years old when he took Rebekah  " his cousin " to wife, the daughter of Bethuel The Syrian of Padanaram, the sister to Laban the Syrian.  They all were Syrians.

Sarah and Abraham was brother and sister  -  God commanded Abraham to separate and remove Himself from His Family and relatives and to move away. Gen 12:1 Now the LORD had said unto Abram, Get thee out of thy country, and from thy kindred, and from thy father's house, unto a land that I will shew thee:  Abrahams workers and servants also had problems with arguments and disputes about the property and land concerning the livestock with the workers and servants hired by Abrahams Syrian uncle.

 The Bible has much more to say about why Isaac is called  "  The ONLY SON Of Abraham. ".
However, We see that The Bible does clarify what it means, by saying that - Isaac was Abrahams “ *only* “ son. in the Bible -  And it has nothing to do with just the sole fact that Ishmael no longer living in the home or on the property of Abraham and Sarah. The Bible goes on to plainly clarify the meaning of “ Isaac being Abraham’s *only* son “ and says that Isaac was the only “ SEED “ - that was to never inherit the promises that God made to Abraham. For it says from the beginning in Gen_15:4 ( ISHMAEL ) shall not be thine heir; but He that shall come forth out of thine own bowels / body shall be thine heir. Saying that Isaac was to be born from the “ bowels “ of Abraham through *The DNA - Nucleic acid structure* of Himself and Sarah. AS They were brother and sister.
The Bible shows that neither Ishmael nor the other six sons of Abraham were born from the “ bowels “ / The DNA - Nucleic acid structure of Abraham. – They were not born through the *incestuous blood bond* of Abraham and Sarah. This was God’s spiritual and DNA *GENETIC plan*.............................. To carry the bowels, seed, stream and DNA of the seed of Abraham and Sarah.

Isa 48:19 ........the offspring of thy bowels like the abdomen thereof; his name should not have been cut off nor destroyed from before me. - We see that Yahoshua Pre - Existed *inside The bowels* and bosom of The Father and that God’s Law is within / inside - The Bowels Of Yahoshua. - As the prophecy of the coming of Yahoshua - in Psa 40:7 - :7 Then said I, Lo, I come: in the volume of the book it is written of me, - 8 I delight to do thy will, O my God: yea, thy law is within my bowels. - - my “ bowels. “

Although, The Trinitarian Translators erased, deleted and changed the word “ bowel “ in verse “ Psa_40:7
“ it is still the same literal exact Hebrew word ( מֵעֶה - mê‛eh “ / bowels “ ) that is always ( always ) used in all of the other 31 total times in The Old Testament and it always means “ bowels “ every single last time. And can also mean - to say - the bowels of a woman, as giving birth from her bowels.
- The Trinitarian Translators changed this word to insert their own personal doctrine into the text - because they felt that God in Yahoshua, should not portrayed, depicted and pictured - as to be having bowels and they instead deleted it and changed it to ‘ *Heart* ‘ . 

thy law is within my bowels. - - my “ heart. “ 
thy law is within my bowels. - - my “ bowels. “ - Yahoshua’s bowels literally contained the Law of God inside of Him - 

The verse in the original did not intend for it to indicate just a spiritual metaphoric “ heart “
But the DNA, SEED, *the PHYSICAL LITERAL BOWELS of Christ - contained the Law Of God within it....carried down from Abraham and Sarah*. The Trinitarian Translators absolutely hated this idea and concept.  *And these type of deliberate mistranslations and changes made by Trinitarians are very common in The Bible*. They feel that something is not what they think it should be – and they go through the entire Bible deleting and adding and replacing many things that contradict their personal doctrines and feelings and sensations - as Trinitarians today completely uphold their prophet and spiritual father - worshiping Their Lord and King James. King James Trinitarian and many other un – biblical things - as a replacement theology - to the Holy Spirit.  And the “ bowels “ of a woman is also a literal Idea in the Old Testament, referring to her seed as well.  Also - we see here in - Isa 51:2 *Look unto Abraham your father, and unto Sarah that bare you: for I called ONE, and blessed and increased*. - Heb 11:17 explains that - :17 By faith Abraham, when he was tried, offered up Isaac: and he that had received the promises offered up his “ only begotten “ son, 

Isaac was much more than just another one - of Abraham’s sons. - Abraham had 6 other sons in the future. - Isaac was Abrahams - only begotten son, - This word begotten has a very important and specific meaning that explains how that Isaac was Abrahams “ ONLY BEGOTTEN SON “ - As we see here in - As we see that the other sons of Abraham - that were not begotten by Himself and Sarah - were not a part of God Pre Planned - Fore Destined - Pre Arranged - Pre Destined - Pre Determined - Foreordained - Predestined and - Premeditated plan for the inheritance and to be called the chosen Seed.  God’s plan was for only the PURE and ONLY Seed of Sarah and Abraham through the incest union of their *DNA* to produce the coming of the Lord Yahoshua, The Anointing. And to receive the promise of inheritance to come according to His plan.

Gal 3:16 Now to Abraham and his seed were the promises made. He saith not, And to seeds, as of many; but as of one, And to thy seed, which is Christ. Christians are begotten and grafted into the Seed Of Abraham and Sarah - through their faith in Yahoshua. - 1Jn 5:1 Whosoever believeth that Jesus is the Christ is born of God: and every one that loveth him that begat loveth him also that is “ begotten “ of him. 

1Co 4:15 I have “ begotten “ you through the gospel. 
Phm 1:10 I beseech thee for my son Onesimus, whom I have “ begotten “ in my bonds: 
1Pe 1:3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath “ begotten “ us again

Heb_11:18 .... in Isaac shall thy seed be called: - Ishmael and the other six sons of Abraham were not a part of the pure and COMPLETE seed / bowels and DNA of Abraham and Sarah - that could only take place and occur by Abraham following Gods incestuous marriage plan that He ordained and set up from the beginning of His creation.

We see another deliberate and planned Trinitarian mistranslation here in - Gal 4: verse - 25

Gal 4:22 For it is written, that Abraham had two sons, the one by a bondmaid, the other by a freewoman. 
Gal 4:23 But he who was of the bondwoman was born after the flesh, but he of the freewoman was by promise. 
Gal 4:24 Which things are an allegory: for these are the two testimonies; the one from the mount Sinai, which gendereth to *bondage*, which is Agar. 

Gal 4:25 For this Agar is mount Sinai in Arabia, and corresponds or coincides ( in the allegory } 
to Jerusalem which now is, and is in - “ *SERVICE *“ with her children. 

The Trinitarian Translators also deleted and erased the word “ *SERVICE* “ in verse { 25 } - which says literally that - Jerusalem which presently exists - and is in “ _SERVICE_ “ with her children, - and they replaced it to say that Jerusalem which now is, and is in “ BONDAGE “ with her children. 

This allegory or metaphor was in contrast to the seed of Hagar which does and did not exist in the time of the New Testament time and - Her Seed - is completely removed from the earth and in The Bible, remains in bondage under the Old Law. *The Greek word means bondage to corruption, evil, and sin - *throughout the rest of the entire New Testament*. - in their entire translation* ( always )     

But this is a different Greek word with a totally different meaning that is used differently which is a different word meaning Jerusalem is in “ SERVICE “ with her children “ ............... The Trinitarian Translators *always use this different* Greek word given to Sarah - as - “ SERVICE “ - to mean = service to God or “ SERVICE “ *with a voluntary act in their entire translation* ( always ) - but deleted it this one single time in verse { 25 } - because they felt that Sarah’s seed should be left in bondage. The Trinitarian Translation is filled with changes to doctrines that are important to the secular society of The Church Of England.
He saith not, And to seeds, as of many; but as of one, And to thy seed, which is Christ The only Begotten Son Of The Father who originated *in the bosom and DNA “ bowels “ of Abraham and spirit of God.*

The idea of Isaac and Yahoshua being the ONLY BEGOTTEN sons - is a spiritual meaning according to Gods spiritual plan - in the Manuscripts - *not just according to the idea that Non-Christians or Ishmael are not living next door or inside the church house or living on Abraham’s literal roof or property or estate.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 5, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



which the zionists of Israel dont want to have as you well know.


----------

